# What useless but cool/interesting things do you own?



## Mentova (Nov 19, 2010)

Back when I had a job that gave me stupidly large amounts of disposable income I bought one of these because I have the maturity of a 5 year old and am a manchild. http://shop.lego.com/ByTheme/Product.aspx?p=10210&cn=554&d=70

The thing is pretty god damn big and takes up a good chunk of my desk. It's also surprisingly detailed. As cool as it is however, it was expensive and is pretty much useless.

So what useless but cool things do you own?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2010)

Myself.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 19, 2010)

Let's see...

I have nothing. I am uninteresting and boring.

Well, I do have a Garfield and Odie plushie.

(On a side note I think HK has a lego fetish.)


----------



## Conker (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a few fantasy swords hanging on my wall. One is a LotR replica. Pretty useless, but I think they look cool. I probably won't ever buy another one though...

I still have this really old Godzilla toy that's all but useless save the nostalgia factor.

That Lego set is bitchin. I want Lego's now


----------



## Leon Groff (Nov 19, 2010)

I bought something similar a while back. It's the Taj Mahal in lego form. Comes apart in three different places, I believe. Took me hours to put together. I also have several hand-made Touhou phone charms. They don't look too hot, but at least you can tell the difference between two different characters, unlike Sakaki's cat and dog dolls.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 19, 2010)

A bunch of rocks.

Hard drive disks (SO SHINY).

A bajillion keychains.

A scarf.

100s of random dice.

1 giant die. (made in actual dice material, not foam, thing's bitchin')


----------



## Attaman (Nov 19, 2010)

Uranium.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 19, 2010)

A bunch of pre-order shit when I worked at GameStop.

My zoid models.

A shit ton of stuffed animals.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2010)

This baby.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2010)

Gibby said:


> This baby.


 
Old shotgun is old.  Is that a Winchester Model 12?  And wait a sec, you live in Brotishland.  How do you own a gun?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Old shotgun is old.  Is that a Winchester Model 12?  And wait a sec, you live in Brotishland.  How do you own a gun?


 
It's a Steven's model I think. Anyway, getting guns is a bonus when you live in the countryside. Guns are legal in the UK, but you gotta get a liscence (which is an arseache). Shotguns are easy ones to get, but rifles, much harder. We do have a gun club nearby and they have so damn many weapons there... just... loads. Also, in my local area, an old man got arrested for the possession of enough weapons to supply a small army, and that collection included functional cannons and rocket launchers, too! I'd have to see if I can get the full story somewhere... It took 5 hours for the police to load up all the gear, and the man got all his stuff back in the next week due to his liscences.

The only weapons civilians are allowed are rifles and shotguns but automatic weapons and handguns are permitted to certain people, presumably ones who served in the military.

I don't have my own pictures, but these are also hanging up in a locker in my house:











That lever-action is a .410 :3


----------



## Alstor (Nov 19, 2010)

Golf balls.

They're everywhere in my room: in my desk, in my closet, on the floor, etc. I don't even golf, either. I just love the texture and weight of them.


----------



## Aden (Nov 19, 2010)

Too much. In fact, I'm not going to type up a list because I really need to get a project done because it would take too long. Suffice it to say I'm a hoarder :V


----------



## Smelge (Nov 19, 2010)

I have two cats.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I have two cats.


You managed to be their owner, instead of the other way around?


----------



## wheelieotter (Nov 19, 2010)

A Mallory UHF TV converter box, made for TV sets without UHF tuners. Doubly useless, since there's no more analog TV signals to convert anymore. It's a 1954 model, according to the label inside. Looks just like this one : http://tv-boxes.com/uhf/tv101.jpg.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2010)

wheelieotter said:


> A Mallory UHF TV converter box, made for TV sets without UHF tuners. Doubly useless, since there's no more analog TV signals to convert anymore. It's a 1954 model, according to the label inside. Looks just like this one : http://tv-boxes.com/uhf/tv101.jpg.


 
Old electronics are neat.  I dunno why, but they are.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a non-functioning 1960's video camera because I thought "OMG this might be worth moneyz".  But of course it wasn't so now it's just sitting on a shelf.

I actually threw out a lot of my more useless stuff before I left for my first college.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a retarded (yes she is retarded the vet said so) dog. She is useless and takes up space. Only cool thing about her is she is solid black and just sits there.


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 19, 2010)

i have a bongo drum that i cant play, and a small african mask that just hangs from a hook. i also have a crapton of warhammer models that are pretty much useless now. i also have a swiss army knife that i havent used for anything


----------



## Cam (Nov 19, 2010)

I have an absolute fuck load of concert memorabilia.

Including a kazoo that Billie Joe of Green Day used & shoved down his pants at the comcast center show in August, a drum stick tre cool gave me, 2 band signed setlists from the psychedelic furs, and a balloon from a Madonna show a couple years ago


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2010)

Qoph said:


> I have a non-functioning 1960's video camera because I thought "OMG this might be worth moneyz".  But of course it wasn't so now it's just sitting on a shelf.
> 
> I actually threw out a lot of my more useless stuff before I left for my first college.


 
Is it the same kind of video camera as the one that one guy used to tape the JFK assassination?


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 19, 2010)

My pants... I think they're very useless, but very cool.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> My pants... I think they're very useless, but very cool.


 
Your pants are not useless.  They keep people from having to look at your pallid hairy chicken-legs.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 19, 2010)

Who says I don't shave em?


----------



## Corto (Nov 19, 2010)

My dick


Any lady that wishes to correct this mistake is free to PM me.


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

Nothing that I can really think of aside from my boobs and vagina.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 19, 2010)

About 40 clay dragons. 
I don't remember buying most of them. Must have been latent furfaggotry.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 19, 2010)

2 to 2.5 dozen 1:18 model cars. They sit and gather dust, but they're cool to look at.
I also have a the original faded gauge cluster that I replaced from my new/old car. I want to make it light up and make the clock work or something.
Also more (garage) tools than I could ever use.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 19, 2010)

Ummm... I dunno, the original, not-working-any-more retail version of Team Fortress 1.5? xD


----------



## Qoph (Nov 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Is it the same kind of video camera as the one that one guy used to tape the JFK assassination?


 
Home video camera.
http://www.camarasdecolores.com/index.php?camara=1&cat=4&mid=105&pag=2&lg=en


----------



## Xenke (Nov 19, 2010)

Corto said:


> My dick
> 
> 
> Any lady that wishes to correct this mistake is free to PM me.


 
Ohoho, very witty.

Too bad they's no chicks here.


----------



## Sauvignon (Nov 19, 2010)

Cars, guitars, firearms, and beverages.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 19, 2010)

Corto said:


> My dick
> 
> 
> Any lady that wishes to correct this mistake is free to PM me.


 
I know the perfect vagina for you. Do you like sand?



Qoph said:


> Home video camera.
> http://www.camarasdecolores.com/index.php?camara=1&cat=4&mid=105&pag=2&lg=en


 
I have one like this http://www.camarasdecolores.com/index.php?camara=1&cat=4&mid=118&pag=1


----------



## Seas (Nov 19, 2010)

This.
It's just Airsoft though, although I use it on AS games, it's useless otherwise (except for fucking around target practicing).

Also, I have a heavily decorated replica shortsword that looks cool but has a very uncomfortable grip and is not very strong constructed.


----------



## Shiroka (Nov 19, 2010)

I own quite a bunch of old and/or unique PC components, including but not limited to a 1mb ISA video card, a 3DFX Voodoo 5000 (dual cpu ftw), a working 5Â¼ floppy drive (compatible with modern PCs, no shit) and a shitload of 56k modems.

I won't need it anymore but I just feel bad about throwing it away =(


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 19, 2010)

Corto said:


> My dick
> 
> 
> Any lady that wishes to correct this mistake is free to PM me.


 
You win the thread.

I own a working gas mask for a use that will never come.
I have a collection of bottlecaps ever since Fallout 3. For some reason, they seem to be worth something now.



Shiroka said:


> and a shitload of 56k modems.


Get as many computers as you can to fit those modems in, and then power them all up at once. The noise would be quite the experience.


----------



## Shiroka (Nov 19, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> I have a collection of bottlecaps ever since Fallout 3. For some reason, they seem to be worth something now.



I'm sure they'll come in handy after 2012 :V



Commiecomrade said:


> Get as many computers as you can to fit those modems in, and then power them all up at once. The noise would be quite the experience.


 
Nobody deserves to suffer this much =(


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2010)

I plan to collect militaria at one point.

I would _love_ a WW2 german helmet, and possibly the whole uniform with a big nice leather trenchcoat if possible. (minus the swatstikas)


----------



## Pine (Nov 19, 2010)

I wireless sensor bar for the Wii, a bunch of Coke/Monster cans/bottles, a can of Ghostbusters Ectoplasm energy drink, and a figure of a hog's head.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 19, 2010)

Lots and lots of transformers, bioshock figures, and 4" Thor figures.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 19, 2010)

Nothing I own is useless.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 19, 2010)

I was given a J. Talbain figure equipped with his nunchucks, Guile's dogtag, B.B. Hood's SMG, and for some strange reason Inuyasha's untransformed sword.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 19, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Lots and lots of transformers, bioshock figures, and 4" Thor figures.


 
I thought the Thor only came in 12" size.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a mandolin that I can play to a basic degree, an Arsenal bear bought from Emirates Stadium, urm... wow, I don't have very interesting things in here... and not much that constitutes "useless".
Oh! I just found a "BATTERY ELIMINATOR" - no idea what it does but it sounds kinda interesting? =/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Back when I had a job that gave me stupidly large amounts of disposable income I bought one of these because I have the maturity of a 5 year old and am a manchild. http://shop.lego.com/ByTheme/Product.aspx?p=10210&cn=554&d=70
> 
> The thing is pretty god damn big and takes up a good chunk of my desk. It's also surprisingly detailed. As cool as it is however, it was expensive and is pretty much useless.
> 
> So what useless but cool things do you own?



Lego is expensive period. I have a little Lego street scene set up on my lounge floor. (because I have no where else to put it)


----------



## Azure (Nov 19, 2010)

Lots of rainbow colored toe socks. And 2 sweet speakers without a head unit. I tried putting then together, but I couldn't figure out how to plug them up.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lego is expensive period. I have a little Lego street scene set up on my lounge floor. (because I have no where else to put it)


 Yeah, I wish they were less expensive. I hear the rate is something like 10 cents USD per brick or something like that. At least I have a giant collection from when I was a kid to build crap with though :V


----------



## Azure (Nov 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, I wish they were less expensive. I hear the rate is something like 10 cents USD per brick or something like that. At least I have a giant collection from when I was a kid to build crap with though :V


Ebay?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 19, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ebay?


 You know to be completely honest I've never even used ebay before, or even looked at it...


----------



## Machine (Nov 19, 2010)

A banzai sword.

Cool because its case is red with silver eastern dragons embedded in it. Useless because it is just for looks.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2010)

Amphion said:


> *A banzai sword*.


 
What the everloving fuck is this shit? You could at least say "samurai sword" like the other uneducated mooks.


----------



## Machine (Nov 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the everloving fuck is this shit? You could at least say "samurai sword" like the other uneducated mooks.


_I'm _not an uneducated mook.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2010)

Amphion said:


> _I'm _not an uneducated mook.


 
Then why would you use a term like "banzai sword" FFS?


----------



## Machine (Nov 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Then why would you use a term like "banzai sword" FFS?


Because it is not technically a samurai sword. Those are longer in length, while the sword I have is only sixteen or more inches.

It also has its random facts! The banzai sword is the weapon of choice for comitting hari-kari.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Because it is not technically a samurai sword. Those are longer in length, while the sword I have is only sixteen or more inches.
> 
> It also has its random facts! The banzai sword is the weapon of choice for comitting hari-kari.


 
That's a WAKIZASHI.

The "samurai sword" is the katana.  Samurai carried a pair of swords, usually a katana and a wakizashi, as status symbols.  IIRC referred to as "dai-sho".

And it's "hara-kiri".  Hari-kari is an announcer for the Chicago Cubs at their home stadium.

Also, "banzai" is an exultation translating to something like "May you live a thousand years!", again IIRC.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Skulls, a dead and mummified lizard, a zune V), recipes I'll never use (because i hate sweet things), stories I stop in the middle of.


Edit: Also, yeah, listen to Tycho. Long blades are pretty much useless for seppuku.


----------



## Machine (Nov 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That's a WAKIZASHI.


...Fuck.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That's a WAKIZASHI.



Edit: Nvm

Learn to weeaboo better.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Edit: Nvm
> 
> Learn to weeaboo better.


 
wat

I'm not a weeaboo.  You _baka gaijin_ roundeyes. :V I'm channeling GatodeCafe right now.  Hurrhurr.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> wat
> 
> I'm not a weeaboo.  You _baka gaijin_ roundeyes. :V I'm channeling GatodeCafe right now.  Hurrhurr.


 
WHOA WHOA, have I overstepped my bounds?

I just know that I read up on a lot of melee weaponry, mostly related but in no way limited to Japan, when I went through my super weeaboo phase.

I JUST ASSUMED.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> WHOA WHOA, have I overstepped my bounds?
> 
> I just know that I read up on a lot of melee weaponry, mostly related but in no way limited to Japan, when I went through my super weeaboo phase.
> 
> I JUST ASSUMED.


 
Well, you know what they say about the word "assume".


----------



## Cacao (Nov 19, 2010)

I stole one of the five dollar footlong signs from Subway the other day.  Okay not really stole...  He was throwing it away, so I took it.  Going on my wall to make me feel better about myself.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Well, you know what they say about the word "assume".


 
It makes an ass of you? :v

ALRIGHT, and me.


----------



## Aden (Nov 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> wat
> 
> I'm not a weeaboo.


 
oh, it's like me all over again


----------



## Azure (Nov 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> And it's "hara-kiri". Hari-kari is an announcer for the Chicago Cubs at their home stadium.


Amazing Harry impression, with a side of bible bashing.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> And it's "hara-kiri".  Hari-kari is an announcer for the Chicago Cubs at their home stadium.


 
Yes.

[yt]-YvARTRxolE[/yt]


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 19, 2010)

I have these comfy little slippers with paw prints on them. they look pretty dumb to some people, but here's a picture:


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> _video_


 What did I just watch?


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 19, 2010)

I have Garfield's first comic book. I also collect glass SoBe bottles, and I have a handful of the ones from before they changed how they did the labels. :c
Also, I collect lighters.  I don't have any that are really old or valuable though. I also have the skull of a small animal, an arrowhead, and a hamster.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Back when I had a job that gave me stupidly large amounts of disposable income I bought one of these because I have the maturity of a 5 year old and am a manchild. http://shop.lego.com/ByTheme/Product.aspx?p=10210&cn=554&d=70
> 
> The thing is pretty god damn big and takes up a good chunk of my desk. It's also surprisingly detailed. As cool as it is however, it was expensive and is pretty much useless.
> 
> So what useless but cool things do you own?


 
Dude, that is awesome.

Hmm.  I guess the 20 something Gundam models I have or the LEGO Star Wars stuff I have (like the *2* Star Destroyers  >_> )  Perhaps the alligator head on my bookcase or dragon collectibles.  Lots of stuff.  xD


----------



## Xenke (Nov 19, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> I have Garfield's first comic book. I also collect glass SoBe bottles, and I have a handful of the ones from before they changed how they did the labels. :c
> Also, I collect lighters.  I don't have any that are really old or valuable though. I also have the skull of a small animal, an arrowhead, and a hamster.


 
I have an antler.

ONE ANTLER!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I have an antler.
> 
> ONE ANTLER!


 
I have a whistle made from an antler. 

Argument invalidated.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 19, 2010)

I've got a key charm with a tiger claw on it?


----------



## Alstor (Nov 19, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hmm.  I guess the 20 something Gundam models I have


 If you don't want them, I bet CaptainCool would like them. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I've got a key charm with a tiger claw on it?


 
I used to have a necklace made of horse teeth. I wonder what happened to it...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 20, 2010)

Qoph said:


> I have a non-functioning 1960's video camera because I thought "OMG this might be worth moneyz".  But of course it wasn't so now it's just sitting on a shelf.
> 
> I actually threw out a lot of my more useless stuff before I left for my first college.



Might I ask what college you went to (and/or are going to now?)


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh, jeez... should I just go down the list, or just mention the more unusual? 

Let's see... I own a spring-driven skeleton clock with no key (hence no way to wind it), hydraulic brake cables from a freight train (two), several transistor and vacuum tube radios from the 40's and 50's, a wooden combination thermometer/hygrometer/barometer, a pair of bakalite welding goggles from the early 60's, a Sea Monkey kit from 1974 in the original packaging, a small metal bank shaped like a globe (I'm not sure how old it is, but most of the top half of Africa is shown as "French West Africa" and "Anglo-Egyptian Sudan", about three dozen buck skulls (they're not totally useless, though... they make a great place to hang rings and necklaces), and a small copper Viking longboat. And this is just what I can see from my desk right now...


----------



## Citrakayah (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a giraffe I made out of sticks, then glued to two deer jaws I found. 

-Humphrey, The Bone Surfing Giraffe-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh and to stay on topic with the thread I've got an eagle 'plushie' and a uh...football thing that I ended up sewing in the 6th grade...god I'm such a fag :C

Oh and here's a pic if you're interested.
http://i824.photobucket.com/albums/zz167/ScottyScott1599/Snapshot7.jpg


----------



## Milo (Nov 20, 2010)

I basically eat anything that's useless...

scraps of metal? I break it down and eat it. 

your cool and or interesting items are never safe around me! >:C


----------



## Grendel (Nov 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I've got a key charm with a tiger claw on it?



I have a knuckle bone from a 7 year old female bengal myself.


----------



## Kihari (Nov 20, 2010)

A collection of glass bottles, about half of them Coca-Cola bottles.

A bunch of one-sheets (movie posters) I've taken from work, which do nothing but sit in their tubes... I hope to hang some of the better ones on the wall someday. Also, a small collection of movie trailers on 35mm film, for which I have no projector.

A couple portable television sets with old-school tuning knobs (because I'm a sucker for old electronics) and a top-loading VCR (not entirely useless yet, but getting pretty close).

One of these things.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> If you don't want them, I bet CaptainCool would like them. :V


 
:V
yeah, probably these guys right now: http://www.abload.de/img/foto0460sg28.jpg
not 20 but hey, im getting there! XD


----------



## Corto (Nov 20, 2010)

Seas said:


> This.
> It's just Airsoft though, although I use it on AS games, it's useless otherwise (except for fucking around target practicing).
> 
> Also, I have a heavily decorated replica shortsword that looks cool but has a very uncomfortable grip and is not very strong constructed.



That's a MP7? Sweet! Which brand? Is it an AEG? I'd fucking love a MP7.
If airsoft shit counts I have:
-JG M4 carabine
-Asia Electric Gun G36c
-GBB Glock
-a MOLLE vest
-M81 woodland regular issue BDU and brand new issue boots I stole from the army
Problably more crap I'm too lazy to list.

EDIT: Also other random shit I wanted to comment:
Azure your rainbow socks are gay, HK your pirate ship is awesome, and I'm still waiting for those PMs. Dont let me die a lonely unloved man.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh, I also have a locomotive alarm clock, a small, solid brass Buddha head my grandpa gave to me for my 17th birthday, a Nikkormat FT3 35mm SLR camera that barely works, several lenses including a 300mm telephoto lens for the camera, and this blue-painted stone horse that I also got from my grandpa. Although that one's not quite useless, it's holding my hat right now so the brim doesn't get deformed.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 20, 2010)

Tenchi Muyo mini figurines ( Tenchi, Sasami, Ryo-ohki)
A 1:16 Master sword +Hylian shield replica 
I still functioning Nidorino with HORN ATTACK ACTION!!
Vash keychain
Advent Cloud figurine


I HAD an Ansem + Guardian  figurine, but it fell apart ;____;


----------



## Tycho (Nov 20, 2010)

Liar said:


> I used to have a necklace made of horse teeth. I wonder what happened to it...


 
Carly Simon stole it, she needed replacements


----------



## Mentova (Nov 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> That's a MP7? Sweet! Which brand? Is it an AEG? I'd fucking love a MP7.
> If airsoft shit counts I have:
> -JG M4 carabine
> -Asia Electric Gun G36c
> ...


Thank you, and you have a good taste in firearms :V

My (working) guns of the plastic BB shooting variety are a G&G MP5 and some old gas powered glock a friend traded to me for a lego fortress. I'm not sure who the manufacturer was for it.


----------



## Corto (Nov 20, 2010)

I also have no idea who made my Glock. Bought it for a pittance because it has a small problem (sometimes it won't shoot, no idea if it's the gun leaking or lubrication or what) to try and fix it and mostly just for show.


----------



## The DK (Nov 20, 2010)

Id have to dig in my comic collection for everything, but my prize is Amazing Spiderman #361 signed by Mark Bagley (the introduction issue of Carnage)


----------



## Browder (Nov 20, 2010)

A whole horde of gargoyle statues that I didn't buy. Don't ask.


----------



## Kangae (Nov 20, 2010)

I've got a small desktop replica of a 426 hemi and a horde of plastic model cars that are painted and awaiting assembly.  I always enjoy the painting more than the assembly.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a dangerously powerful magnet that can lift 490 pounds and fry my laptop memory from 3 feet away, http://www.magnet4less.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_5&products_id=811

I have this mother fucker: http://www.wickedlasers.com/lasers/S3_Series-105-37.html Mounted on this beast that I modded: http://www.airsplat.com/Items/GR-WE-M4-GBB.htm

Christmas money + allowance + birthday money = useless items

Edit: I forgot to add this wimp I got a while back: http://www.budgetgadgets.com/focusa....html?osCsid=53bda0817a94fb2cd49d96cbd946a530


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2010)

Wox said:


> I have a dangerously powerful magnet that can lift 490 pounds and fry my laptop memory from 3 feet away, http://www.magnet4less.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_5&products_id=811
> 
> I have this mother fucker: http://www.wickedlasers.com/lasers/S3_Series-105-37.html Mounted on this beast that I modded: http://www.airsplat.com/Items/GR-WE-M4-GBB.htm
> 
> ...



I don't think it's very safe to mount a class IV laser on an airsoft gun. Those things can blind you very easily, among other things.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 21, 2010)

A LaserDisc player from 1983; and it works! XD


----------



## medjai (Nov 21, 2010)

A lot of clothing. I have a uniform for work, and pretty much wear pyjamas on my days off. Yet I still buy them.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think it's very safe to mount a class IV laser on an airsoft gun. Those things can blind you very easily, among other things.


 
I play at midnight by myself so no-one is around. Problem is that I am on an airforce base and lasers plus planes don't work except this. So no sky pointing. And it is always fun to have the wimp as a laser sight on the gun and then shoot down the paper targets with pellets, then fry them with the class IV. Paper armies don't stand a chance. That class IV fucking hurts skin, like touching a lightbulb.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2010)

Wox said:


> I play at midnight by myself so no-one is around. Problem is that I am on an airforce base and lasers plus planes don't work except this. So no sky pointing. And it is always fun to have the wimp as a laser sight on the gun and then shoot down the paper targets with pellets, then fry them with the class IV. Paper armies don't stand a chance. That class IV fucking hurts skin, like touching a lightbulb.


 Yeah, I'm well aware of how strong a class IV is. I had to talk a friend out of buying one because I knew he would be irresponsible with it. :V


----------



## Folflet (Nov 21, 2010)

Well I occasionally mount mine on a rifle scope and scare people with balloons by popping them from long distance


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2010)

oh yes, lasers like that are a ton of fun^^
i always wanted to own the laser torch flashlight though! 100 watts, 4100 lumen! =D that thing can burn paper and skin, cook eggs and light matches


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> oh yes, lasers like that are a ton of fun^^
> i always wanted to own the laser torch flashlight though! 100 watts, 4100 lumen! =D that thing can burn paper and skin, cook eggs and light matches


 They are fun. I've got a class III laser that, while not stupidly strong like a IV, is still fun to use and you don't have to worry about burning people or melting their eyes out of their sockets! :V


----------



## Kreevox (Nov 21, 2010)

oh lets see, I got some Rock Band/Guitar Hero stuff, a cartman piggy bank, a fake katana, a gas mask, and a lava lamp that looks like its straight out of the new Tron movie


----------



## Folflet (Nov 21, 2010)

I want a class V. That would rock.

Edit: I was thinking about getting a gas mask too.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2010)

Wox said:


> I want a class V. That would rock.
> 
> Edit: I was thinking about getting a gas mask too.


 I'm 99% sure we don't have class V lasers yet. Also I found it funny how in Fallout 3 and Fallout: New Vegas the laser weapons say "Class VI laser" on the side :V


----------



## Folflet (Nov 21, 2010)

Just because something doesn't exist does not mean it's impossible. But for now I'd be ok with a co2 laser instead.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2010)

Wox said:


> Just because something doesn't exist does not mean it's impossible.


 I think you missed the "yet" part. :V


----------



## Folflet (Nov 21, 2010)

No, what if they decide it's unneeded? What if they still say IV?

Edit: moar on topic: I have a playstation 2 that won't read discs.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2010)

Wox said:


> No, what if they decide it's unneeded? What if they still say IV?


 I don't get what that has to do with my response to you saying you wanted a class V laser...


----------



## Folflet (Nov 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't get what that has to do with my response to you saying you wanted a class V laser...


 
Just the fact it is possible but may not happen. On topic: 3 yardsale computer monitors around my room.


----------



## SilverKarja (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a piece of a Jacob 4-horned sheep horn from when a ram had to have a horn trimmed.  o.o,,


----------



## Branch (Nov 21, 2010)

9 ft. bubble-gum wrapper chain. taxidermied tiger cub.


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 21, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> I have a piece of a Jacob 4-horned sheep horn from when a ram had to have a horn trimmed.  o.o,,



A friend of mine has a Jacob's goat with seven horns; as soon as it dies, he says I can have the skull. Is it sad to hope for something's death just so you can harvest it's head?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2010)

Branch said:


> taxidermied tiger cub.


 
I sadfaced


----------



## SilverKarja (Nov 21, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> A friend of mine has a Jacob's goat with seven horns; as soon as it dies, he says I can have the skull. Is it sad to hope for something's death just so you can harvest it's head?


 Wow, that's impressive!  XD  If I ever get sheep I do want a flock of Jacobs...they're just so nutty.  And honestly, I can't blame you, a 7 horned Jacob skull is a very serious prize!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 21, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I sadfaced


 
Same :<

Endangered taxidermy animals ;~;


----------



## wheelieotter (Nov 21, 2010)

Gr8fulFox said:


> A LaserDisc player from 1983; and it works! XD


 
Cool, I've got 2 that still work. The Half Price Books by me has used LDs from time to time. There's still a few titles that still aren't out on DVD, like Pink Floyd's Delicate Sound Of Thunder. And for a long time, laserdisc was the best version of the _original_ versions of the Star Wars trilogy. I've heard that the unmolested versions on DVD are just copies of the THX LD version, too. 


Han shot first, etc.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 21, 2010)

wheelieotter said:


> Cool, I've got 2 that still work. The Half Price Books by me has used LDs from time to time. There's still a few titles that still aren't out on DVD, like Pink Floyd's Delicate Sound Of Thunder. And for a long time, laserdisc was the best version of the _original_ versions of the Star Wars trilogy. I've heard that the unmolested versions on DVD are just copies of the THX LD version, too.
> 
> 
> Han shot first, etc.



My schools library has the original Star Wars on LD; I've been meaning to check it out 'cause I've never seen it before. I've seen parts of the sequals/prequals, but I was never able to get into them.


----------



## SilverKarja (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> Same :<
> 
> Endangered taxidermy animals ;~;


 Private sector owners of exotics will often have animals die of natural causes and will get them mounted or skinned with proper tags and paper work, which is how many people get such things these days in the US....perhaps they got it that way.  I wish people would ask how other than just assume the worst.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 22, 2010)

A remote controlled car with a petrol engine. :S


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> Private sector owners of exotics will often have animals die of natural causes and will get them mounted or skinned with proper tags and paper work, which is how many people get such things these days in the US....perhaps they got it that way.  I wish people would ask how other than just assume the worst.


 
If you're a scientist, I understand it, or if you're some sort of private collector with licences, etc. 
No offense, but I seriously doubt some random person on a furry forum is any of that.


----------



## SilverKarja (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> If you're a scientist, I understand it, or if you're some sort of private collector with licences, etc.
> No offense, but I seriously doubt some random person on a furry forum is any of that.


 They could know of someone...even a taxidermist, and I'm pretty sure there's plenty of places online and I do know of off, who do sell them.  Someone doesn't have to be a serious collector to go 'hey neat' and want something like that.  And hey, I'm some random person on a furry forum who knows exactly where to go when the time comes when I want some exotic mounts and skins that are all legal.  But oh wait, furries aren't _supposed_ to like things like that, we're supposed to be all fluffy bunny animal lovers and absolutely none of us would ever be involved in any of that, much less hunting, raising our own meat, or trapping, right?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> They could know of someone...even a taxidermist, and I'm pretty sure there's plenty of places online and I do know of off, who do sell them.  Someone doesn't have to be a serious collector to go 'hey neat' and want something like that.  And hey, I'm some random person on a furry forum who knows exactly where to go when the time comes when I want some exotic mounts and skins that are all legal.  But oh wait, furries aren't _supposed_ to like things like that, we're supposed to be all fluffy bunny animal lovers and absolutely none of us would ever be involved in any of that, much less hunting, raising our own meat, or trapping, right?


 Er, I'm an amateur taxidermist, hunter, and trapper.

(Who's assuming _now?_ :1)


----------



## GingerM (Nov 22, 2010)

My ball-bearing clock:







Completely impractical, but I love it, especially when it changes from 12:59 to 1:00; the sudden stream of ball bearings always scares my cat silly


----------



## Harlequin Raven (Nov 22, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I have two cats.


 
I was going to say this exact same thing, then the feline howling at my closed bedroom door reminded me that I most certainly do not own them.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 22, 2010)

Most of my useless stuff are my dragon figurines. I've been collecting dragons longer than I've been a furry. So I've amassed a respectable collection, some of which I saved up for because they were high dollar. I've got a dragon cut from a solid mahogany chunk of wood with amazing intricate details (fair trade source too), an antique bronze dragon to drool over...those are two of my most treasured peices in my collection along with this absolutely gorgeous white and gold dragon. I've got a fair bit of smaller to medium sized figurines, some I value more than other depending upon the level of detail.

What else, several beautiful swords...more decoration than anything. I have quite a stuffed animal collection. But they are all kinds of difficult creatures. I love unusual stuffed animals. Some of them have a function though as substitute pillows, or things to rest my back on when I am reading, or playing games.  Out of those I have three favorites currently, the first being a Folkman puppet, that is modeled after the Lochness Monster. That was a gift a few years back. Then the second one is a well crafted standing cat with a face similar to Jashwa's old avatar. It is in a half sitting position with it's butt sitting but it's arms going straight down and supported by wire on the inside. The third one is this massive 4 foot tall dragon that was a prize stuffed animal from an amusement park. The thing likes stoned due to the eyes.....I kind of have a fourth favorite. It's a giant puppet snake but that used to have a use...as a traveling prop when I worked with an aquarium group. We used it to portray our snake character in our theatrical show.

Erm...that's about it. I'm more of a collector. Somewhere I have a massive collection of useless pokemon cards stowed away.

I would say I'm such a furfag but then I remember my tendency to collect the above things manifested long before I was a furry.


----------



## SilverKarja (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> Er, I'm an amateur taxidermist, hunter, and trapper.
> 
> (Who's assuming _now?_ :1)


 Then you of all people should know and you really shouldn't be having an issue, should you?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> Then you of all people should know and you really shouldn't be having an issue, should you?


 
It's a touchy subject for me. If I don't know the cause of death, I'm not buying.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 22, 2010)

GingerM said:


>


 
Ooooooh.  I so want one of those.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Ooooooh.  I so want one of those.


 
i didnt even know that i wanted one of those before i saw the picture! :3


----------



## Branch (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> It's a touchy subject for me. If I don't know the cause of death, I'm not buying.


 
i don't actually know where it came from. i inherited it from my dad. its kinda creepy


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 23, 2010)

A 3D Lazer print of the Classic Enterprise NCC-1701A (I love this thing!  The phasers fire when you move as you look at it!)
An unsharpened Katana
2 kamis, a kali stick, and a bo staff
A 60 year old lamp with a black Jaguar at the base.
A lego Pirate Island set.
Various fox and rabbit pelts
over 60 old school My Little Ponies, plus the castle, the nursery, the dance school, and the beauty salon.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2010)

Branch said:


> i don't actually know where it came from. i inherited it from my dad. its kinda creepy


 
Ah, alright. He probably got it before the ban was enacted.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2010)

A tribble
Two brass rubbings
a 50 year old silk top hat
a venetian mask
a fursuit 
a fitted fedora
American Gods and Neverwhere signed by Neil Gaiman
a chunk of the Berlin wall.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Nov 23, 2010)

Two still in the box mint Final Fantasy VII, Cloud and Tifa figures. Purely symbolism, because she says I'm like Cloud, and she looks pretty much like a hispanic Tifa.

A Narusegawa figure, still in the box unassembled, still needs to be painted.

A bottle with my name on a tag around it and inside is some beach sand and sea shells and a note inviting me to my senior prom sealed with a cork, that I have yet to open. Just going to keep it as an opportunity that I never took. The senior staff back when I was in high school made them and passed them out.

An old Sonic the Hedgehog piggy bank, scuffed and cut from years of abuse from myself. But I continue to keep it.

Still have my orginal old PSX somewhere back in my parents place along with an old gameshark that went with it. Its pretty much useless but its still awesome.


----------



## Ames (Nov 23, 2010)

Fay V said:


> A tribble
> a 50 year old silk top hat
> a venetian mask


 
Combine the three.  And you shall rule the universe.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2010)

say hi to the newest member of my nerdy family, grand daddy gundam! X3
http://www.abload.de/img/foto04694hwb.jpg


----------



## Tycho (Nov 23, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> say hi to the newest member of my nerdy family, grand daddy gundam! X3
> http://www.abload.de/img/foto04694hwb.jpg


 
I like big bots and I can not lie~
You other nerds can't deny~
When a little model mecha with a really big gun~
Gets up on your desk, you get sprung~


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I like big bots and I can not lie~
> You other nerds can't deny~
> When a little model mecha with a really big gun~
> Gets up on your desk, you get sprung~


 
wow dude, that was so beautiful dude ;_;


----------



## Nex (Nov 23, 2010)

About 250 PSX games, full body armor with plates, a full sized mock up of the Lancer from gears of war, and an old wash basin from the 1700s that now acts as a TV stand.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 23, 2010)

A soul.


----------



## Tag (Nov 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> over 60 old school My Little Ponies, plus the castle, the nursery, the dance school, and the beauty salon.


 
Oh gosh!  I miss My Little Ponies.  I had so many of them.  Do you have the ice cream shop?  I had that one when I was a kid.

I have a rusty, antique gas can.  I have no idea why I wanted it when I saw it a yard sale, but I wound up buying it.
Old homework assignments from grade school on up to college.  And I don't know why I kept them.


----------



## Ames (Nov 23, 2010)

Nex said:


> full body armor with plates


 
That's not... well you know... COMPLETELY useless. :V


----------



## Twilight-the-kitsune (Nov 23, 2010)

my sharingan contacts i barely wear them but there cool


----------



## Nex (Nov 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> That's not... well you know... COMPLETELY useless. :V


Lol, yeah. In the case of a zombie Apocalypse or a socioeconomic collapse, I'll be set. :V

Edit: I also have one of these. >.<
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycSzTNQxNM8


----------



## Folflet (Nov 23, 2010)

Nex said:


> Lol, yeah. In the case of a zombie Apocalypse or a socioeconomic collapse, I'll be set. *:V*


 
Fixed
Also good as a target dummy lol


----------



## BlueEevee (Nov 23, 2010)

A shuriken
Single fire Nerf guns
A lot of Tamagotchi style toys
Godzilla with a handle on it's back to make it do things
Three bamboo sticks
Penguin poster
Mini Master Sword and Shield replicas for Twilight Princess
Giant Pikachu
Furby
Probably got more stuff that I have not seen for sometime


----------



## Usarise (Nov 23, 2010)

Well currently from just looking around me in my room:
purple Christmas lights
anime sword replicas (Ichigo and Kenshin)
Real katana on my desk
8 model ships
Random flags on wall
airsoft gun collection

So much crap I dont use or need lol


----------



## Wreth (Nov 23, 2010)

A shark egg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2010)

Nex said:


> About 250 PSX games,


 
_*USELESS?

*_*slaps you with a large flounder*

PSX games are my favourite thing. ;-; Hell, I'd probably buy them all off of you if I had the cash.


----------



## Silvana (Nov 24, 2010)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/417-MR2Mr9L._SL500_AA300_.jpg
 I bought this gloomy bear hat at a convention for $20


----------



## Citrakayah (Nov 24, 2010)

Bought this today actually C:


----------



## Ames (Nov 24, 2010)

Wreth said:


> A shark egg


 In before Nyloc rage.


----------

